# plumbing question



## freddyray (Mar 9, 2013)

I just picked up a used Industrial air manufacturing company air compressor model 50E44UC. In addition to the large line coming out of the compressor itself going to the tank it has a smaller line coming out not hooked to anything. when I start up the compressor there is air pressure coming out of this line. I don't want to cap it off and blow a seal, but where does it hook to?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Quite possible it is suppose to go to the unloading valve. without pictures it is hard to tell.


----------

